# Free Software Magazine



## firewall (Jan 17, 2005)

The first issue of Free Software Magazine is out! Free Software Magazine is a new magazine entirely dedicated to free software. It contains quality articles relating to both technical and non-technical issues; all published articles are released under a free license after their publication. The magazine obviously needs subscribers - the more the better. Have a look at it: if you feel like supporting an exciting project, please subscribe to get the printed version at *www.freesoftwaremagazine.com

A pdf version of the first edition is available for download for free at

*www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/free_issues/issue_01/issue.pdf


--enjoy the freedom 

a.m


----------



## BONZI (Jan 18, 2005)

Thx for the info


----------



## amitsaudy (Jan 19, 2005)

I m downloading the pdf.
N if what firewall has posted is true ill surely subscribe.
I ll post my view here tommorow.


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 19, 2005)

Issue 1 Volume 1 of this new magazine has just hit the (cyber)stands. And, 
don't be too surprised, you're free to download a copy too of this 78-page 
publication. Some of the articles in the first issue:

 	o File formats; format wars (Marco Fioretti)
 	  File formats: the past, the present, a possible future

 	o XML: The answer to everything? (Kay Ethier, Scott Abel)
 	  This article weighs the pros and cons of XML for some
 	  applciations (publishing) and explores why it is the
  	  best possible solution for many programming and
 	  publishing needs.

 	o Free file formats and the future of intellectual
   	  freedom (Terry Hancock)
 	  Information as property may be served by closed
 	  file formats, but the freedom of information
 	  requires free formats.

 	o Creating the Free Software Magazine (Tony Mobily)
 	  A long path that takes us to the very beginning
 	  of this project.

 	o Mac OS X: Welcome to the jungle -- a look inside the
 	  Mac OS X software ecology (Chris J Karr)

 	o The magic of live CDs (Harish Pillay)
 	  What are live CDs, and how do they work?

 	o Every engineer's checklist for justifying
 	  Free Software. It's not just about 'no licence fees'
 	  (Malcolm D Spence)

 	o Smarter password management (John Locke)
 	  How to handle your passwords without getting lost

 	o The content tail wags the IT dog (Daniel James)
  	  Without hardware and software, there would be
 	  nothing for digital media to be created on, or used
 	  with. And yet the content industry attempts to tell
 	  the far larger IT industry what it can and cannot do.

 	o Motivation and value of free resources. Wikipedia
 	  and Planetmath show the way (Aaron E Klemm)

 	o It's all about freedom (Christian Einfeldt)
 	  Freedom is free software's competitive advantage.

 	o The Commons (Dave M Berry)
 	  The Commons as an Idea -- Ideas as a Commons

 	o Let's not forget our roots (Free Software is not
 	  just about cost or stability; it's a movement that
 	  mustn't forget the principles which made it possible)
 	  Tom Chance.

A PLANT NEEDS WATER TO GROW! Free Software Magazine -- by subscribing you 
will be supporting a magazine which believes in Free Software. All our 
articles are released under the GNU free documentation license, enhancing 
existing information on Free Software.

Download your copy today from *www.freesoftwaremagazine.com
Subscriptions open! 

*mm.gnu.org.in/pipermail/fsf-friends/2005-January/002732.html


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 19, 2005)

Subscription rates are exhorbitant  $36 for a year if I opt for only PDF files of each issue  Buying Indian magazines from news-stands every month will be cheaper than subscribing to this one :roll:

Anyway, if someone is opting for PDF then please let me know. If there are a few of us who share them, costs will be less


----------



## BONZI (Jan 20, 2005)

Its a free dl tuxfan (right?). I dont like reading an e-book


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't think it is a free download  Even if it is, who will sit and download every month? Lets convince Digit guys to give it on their DVD every month. Free distribution is allowed  They can give Feb issue in March or April. We don't mind as long as we get to have a look at it


----------



## vignesh (Jan 21, 2005)

the magazine id good .but the subscibtion price is huge.we can ask digit to put it on the dvd.good idea.


----------



## help_me (Jan 22, 2005)

thankz


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice Mag

Would only download and read free issues in future.(If they provide free issues)


----------



## Babumushayar (Jan 27, 2005)

*nice magazine*

Hi, this is a very nice magazine indeed. thanks for this , i am taking its printout


----------



## khin007 (Feb 3, 2005)

I agee with Tuxfan



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> I don't think it is a free download  Even if it is, who will sit and download every month? Lets convince Digit guys to give it on their DVD every month. Free distribution is allowed  They can give Feb issue in March or April. We don't mind as long as we get to have a look at it


----------



## khin007 (Feb 3, 2005)

Please include the pdf version in CD


----------



## Charley (Feb 13, 2005)

the magazine is not free. It says u have to pay by credit card


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes you have to pay for it. But once you pay, you can freely distribute it in the same way as GNU/Linux  Its free as in freedom  So if Digit pays and gets one copy, it can freely distribute it.


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 13, 2005)

^ Ya i think atleast digit can do this much fr its readers.

Team Digit just give us these as pdf in the DVD


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 23, 2005)

Hope tat TEAM DIGIT reads this and doesa so!!!


----------



## firewall (Feb 26, 2005)

*Issue 2 Released...*

Issue 2 of Free Software Magazine is finally out! Download your PDF copy for free from *www.freesoftwaremagazine.com

Contents...

o EDITORIAL / Your part-time job
The trials and tribulations of being a "computer person"

o FOCUS / The history and future of SMTP
by Kirk Strauser
SMTP's adaptation to a hostile Internet

o Filtering spam with postfix
by Kirk Strauser
Effective ways to reduce unwelcome mail

o Mail servers: resolving the identity crisis
by John Locke
How to get Dspam, Postfix, and Procmail to play well together

o TECH WORLD / Poking at ITunes
by Chris J Karr
A developer's guide to the iTunes platform

o Why free IT management tools are gaining traction
by Will Winkelstein
Enterprises are increasingly receptive to free software alternatives for
IT management.

o CASE STUDY: Mythic Beasts
By Tony Mobily
A small company specialised in Linux servers and amazing support

o Interview with Bernhard Reiter at aKademy
by Tom Chance
What we can do to promote the future of free software

o Hard passwords made easy
by John Locke
Creating strong memorable passwords using mnemonic devices and
word lists

o WORD WORLD / The FUD-based Encyclopedia
by Aaron Krowne
Dismantling fear, uncertainity, and doubt, aimed at Wikipedia
and other free knowledge resources.

o Guerrilla marketing
by Tom Chance
Part one: promoting community projects in the marketplace

o A law for free software
by Maureen O'Sullivan
Don't we have enough laws already?

o The Libre Culture Manifesto
by David M Berry, Giles Moss
A manifesto for free/libre culture

o Richard Stallman's blog
by Richard Stallman
Selected entries from Richard's blog (*agia.fsf.org/rms-blog)
from November 2004 to December 2004.

75 PGS * WORLD-CLASS PRINTING, GET-UP * A DOWNLOAD AWAY * unbelievable?


------


----------



## techsavvy (Mar 2, 2005)

A GOOD MAGAZINE MAN


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 10, 2005)

I think we can unsticky this thread.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 27, 2006)

I have downloaded all the issue in pdf form. It is free. Only thing is they wnat certain details as is being asked at the time of free Email registration. After that they give a login password. After log-in you can download and browse online the magazine.


----------

